# MaxSpect LED Lighting



## zig (4 Feb 2010)

The next big thing? an affordable LED solution....

Taking the reefing  world by storm, company consistantly sold out since production started last year, you must pre order, great prices, just gotta wait for a freshwater version which I hope is real soon because the more I add up the cost of a decent DIY version one of these would cost the same price!! or you could of course just swop out the blue LEDs with the nifty disconnect plug that each LED is attached to. Cree LED version coming early march, most of the Cree LEDs used in reef LED lighting units are Cree Q5 6500K because they emit the highest PAR so these should be the same, the reefers balance up the K problem by using higher K value blue LEDs. Hopefully they update the 60W version to a G2 version with the disconnect plugs as well then I would purchase one straightaway. 

No direct links so info is a bit sketchy, they must be purchased or pre ordered though authorised distributors some of which I have linked below, made in China of course at these prices but there again they are at least half the price if not more than the industry alternatives atm.

http://www.lck-led.com/p704/MaxSpec....html?osCsid=0184f4c5584a88a2f98e7eb55085fe64

http://www.fish-street.com/maxspect_programmable_led_aquarium_lighting?category_id=126

Interesting times ahead


----------



## Spanerman (4 Feb 2010)

I want!

Cree LED's are the shizz..

I have 5 in a maglite and they are silly bright


----------



## a1Matt (4 Feb 2010)

Nice find Peter, great to see LED prices starting to come down


----------



## Garuf (4 Feb 2010)

I've read nothing but good things about these guys, they're chinese made and should be getting a uk distributor very soon (I think I've read that they've already got one). 
If the costs come out okay I'll be buying one. They're a damn site prettier than the TMC ones!


----------



## Garuf (4 Feb 2010)

http://glassbox-design.com/2010/maxspec ... cree-xp-g/


----------

